# New Canidae formula



## pdbrady1 (Dec 18, 2007)

I know there have been a lot of posts about this already, but we are having some trouble with the new formula and I wanted to see if anyone else is having problems. The last bag I got of Lamb and Rice was the new formula with the lighter, larger kibble. Since them the girls have horrible gas, and have started to act really itchy all the time. They are always licking a paw, or a leg, and just itching all over. They don't have fleas so I'm thinking that they may be allergic to something in the new formula. Any suggestions as to a food that is good, but in the same price range? We are paying about $40 a bag right now.


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

I just got chicken and rice,small kibbles.So far so good.I don't know if it's new formula or old.It's our first bag.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I haven't gotten the new formula yet. I'm still using the Lamb & Rice, but it must be the old formula. This should be interesting. I need to read the ingredients before I feed it to Shadow.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

I dont use the Lamb and Rice because it has always given my dogs gas....I do have a new bag of the ALS that Im getting ready to open this weekend.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I can't help, my dogs are doing great on the new formula.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I've been using the new formula of the ALS and my dogs are really scarfing it up. I have not noticed any issues so far-they have been on it for about a week and a half so far.


----------



## bwoz (Jul 12, 2007)

Tahnee GR said:


> I've been using the new formula of the ALS and my dogs are really scarfing it up. I have not noticed any issues so far-they have been on it for about a week and a half so far.


Exactly the same here.


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

I just opened my first bag of the new formula (ALS). Everyone seemed to like it just fine. My biggest gripe is the missing 5 lbs of food in the bag. I wasn't aware that they were changing the formula but I noticed the new bag is only 35 lbs and the old bag was 40 lbs. and they both cost the same price.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Mine have just finished the new formula and we havent had any problems and no brown/yellow spots in the lawn


----------



## AmyinAr (Feb 26, 2008)

mine are great on the new formula, I mixed them together so they transitioned gradually

I think California Natural is pretty comparable price wise


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I'll be opening two new bags next week.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Stillon the old formula and my biggest bif,is that the bag is smaller and the prices are going up as of August 1st!.Canidae sells at more than 50 dollars,where I live so i turn in bet Canidae and Kirkland,without any problems!.L


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

The 35lb bag was $44.00 and the 45lb bag was $50 something here.


----------



## vrmueller (Jun 14, 2008)

I opened a new bag 2 weeks ago and I noticed instantly that Ruby was scratching and biting again. I read the threads this past Saturday and had no idea the formula changed. I then put 2 and 2 together. As of Saturday I switched her to Evo large bites and the scratching has lessened. By the way, being on Canidae, the grass turned yellow.

Vicky, mom to Ruby 11 months


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I hadn't noticed any yellow spots in the yard until I started mixing EVO in with the Canidae for Trouble. Once the bag of EVO is gone, I'm not replacing it and will watch to see what happens to the yard. Since it is only Trouble with the EVO and the yellow spots are only where she pees, I think it is the EVO.


----------



## katieanddusty (Feb 9, 2006)

I found the last remaining bags of the old formula.

The price sometimes depends on the individual store. Where I buy food, for the same size bag it's $28 for Canidae chicken/rice, $35-$40 for the other Canidae formulas, $45 for EVO reduced fat and most Innova formulas, and $50 for Innova Large Breed Senior. It's weird.


----------



## goblue (May 29, 2008)

I just completed the old forumla and decided to change brands since the new forumla isn't agreeing with some. I switched to ProPlan Chicken and Rice forumla. After asking around many breeders use it and say their goldens are excellent looking and has no problems. For me it helps because it is available at different stores close to home. Canidae is only available at 2 stores within 30 miles one way of my home.


----------



## PaPa (Aug 13, 2008)

I've been feeding mine ALS for about 1.5 years and now i have to decide to try a new formula or a totally new food. I don't know how to decide. I guess I'll get some new formula and mix it with the rest of the old and see what happens. I hate using them as lab experiments.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

AmyinAr said:


> mine are great on the new formula, I mixed them together so they transitioned gradually


Thanks for the tip/idea. I've been hording my last bags of the old formula, but mixing the new one in makes lots of sense.


----------



## jnmarr (Mar 7, 2008)

Mine love the new formula and are doing well. We do see yellow spots in the grass now.. I transitioned to the new with no troubles.. When I bought the last bag all they had was a smaller bag so we bought it. Waited of course till I needed it and then put it in the bin.. it was the old formula! All I had at that point and they have been eating that this week with no trouble.. Guess the formulas are close enough. We use the ALS.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

goblue said:


> I just completed the old forumla and decided to change brands since the new forumla isn't agreeing with some. I switched to ProPlan Chicken and Rice forumla. After asking around many breeders use it and say their goldens are excellent looking and has no problems. For me it helps because it is available at different stores close to home. Canidae is only available at 2 stores within 30 miles one way of my home.


I have been considering Proplan too since many of the breeders like it so much, and all the field trainers here too use it. My golden Raleigh lived past 15 eating Eukanuba performance, but then they sold themselves to Johnson& Johnson , and changed. My three goldens now are eating Canidae ALS.

I wonder if we could do some kind of informal poll about what GRF members' dogs over twelve years old eat?


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Maggies mom said:


> The 35lb bag was $44.00 and the 45lb bag was $50 something here.


I paid $55 for the 44 lb bag for the ALS. I have not noticed any brown grass, other than the norm, but my dogs are itchy but they've been itchy all summer. St Louis is crazy right now with allergens in the air, so I'm not convinced its the food just yet.


----------



## Goldilocks (Jun 3, 2007)

Ljilly28 said:


> I wonder if we could do some kind of informal poll about what GRF members' dogs over twelve years old eat?


 
I think this is a great idea. I would be very interested to know. How do we do this?


----------



## Golden Penny (Aug 14, 2008)

Hi,

I'm a new member, I was looking for a forum like this to get more information about this problem...

My Golden, Penny, had some problems before going on canidae chicken and rice (ear infections and anal glands) she was doing great on the old formula, with the new formula she is really itchy, her ear is infected, and she's been licking at her anals again...

I need to find a new food for her that is a lot more simple.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I thought the major change was only in adding meat along with the meal. I just don't remember what else may have been changed. I'd have to go back and read through the posts.

Shadow has allergies to chicken, turkey, and lots of other things. He does well on the Lamb and Rice. I will be opening a new bag next week. As long as they didn't add corn, milk products, duck or rabbit, I should be safe.


----------



## Golden Penny (Aug 14, 2008)

In the chicken and rice formula the main ingredients were chicken and brown rice, now they added peas, cracked pearl barley, millet and rice bran


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Golden Penny said:


> In the chicken and rice formula the main ingredients were chicken and brown rice, now they added peas, cracked pearl barley, millet and rice bran


Ahhh, we had Shadow tested so we know what he reacts to.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I found this at www.dogfoodproject.com and found it very interesting about exactly what has changed with Canidae



> Upcoming changes to Canidae formulations
> Admin | June 30, 2008 3:56 pm
> I wanted to give a heads up to dog owners feeding Canidae products about a few details that the makers of this product aren't telling you in their sales pitch for their changed formulas:
> 
> ...


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

Hmm, Gus and Charlie have been eating the new stuff (chicken formula) for about a week and a half, and Gus has had terrible gas the whole time. Charlie never liked Canidae before, and he only likes it a little more now. I wonder if it could be the peas and barley causing the gas. He stinks up the bedroom at night when we have the door closed


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

AndyFarmer said:


> I paid $55 for the 44 lb bag for the ALS


Eeeek...I'm paying ~$34.00 for the 44 lb bag at Pet Supply Plus


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

moverking said:


> Eeeek...I'm paying ~$34.00 for the 44 lb bag at Pet Supply Plus


That's a pretty good price. I noticed the last time I went that the Lamb & Rice is now 45.00 a bag. I can't remember what the plantium cost. If they need it, I just buy it...

Oh, they did give me a "Buy 12 bags and get the 13th free" form, so I'm now saving receipts. I wish they both ate the same formula!


----------



## PaPa (Aug 13, 2008)

I started to transition my two on Thursday. Looks like a 60 old/40 new mix and they seem to be doing ok so far.


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

moverking said:


> Eeeek...I'm paying ~$34.00 for the 44 lb bag at Pet Supply Plus


Wow! Maybe the new stock boy was supposed to price it at $54/44lbs and hit the 3 instead of the 5 LOL Ours has always been around $1/lb and now its higher.


----------



## kisska25 (Aug 17, 2008)

Mine has been on the new formula for some weeks now and his poop has been too soft all this time. I am looking to switch.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

The great guy who owns the local feed store is worried about tomato pomace. I am at a loss about switching or staying with Canidae ALS.


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

my girls have been on the new stuff for about a month. our yard is completely yellow (i was contributing that to the dry weather) and they both have softer than normal BM's once every few days (i thought this was due to more swimming lately/ being boarded recently) Blush's ears are also nastier than before, i figured she was just getting closer to an actual ear infection...

it may just be the food...they do eat it better than the old stuff though..what to do, what to do?

feeding the llamas is so much easier, there is only 1 choice!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I grew up with a Llama named Xanadu who was in love with Arizona the donkey. I bet you have so much fun with them.

I usually don't stress out so much over food, but I am really flustered by the sneaky way Canidae changed everything- several of the little independent pet stores are angry at the company for not informing them. I hope Blush's ears get better- I am so glad you chose that pretty name for her.


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

The only real difference that I've noticed (I just opened the 2nd 35lb bag of the new ALS formula) is that they really love it. Hershey was always a slow eater but she gobbles this right down and Sasha used to leave some of her food still in her bowl and now she eats it right up.


----------



## lalala (May 3, 2008)

I haven't noticed any yellow spots but his stool seems a little softer than before. I switched to the new formula about 3 weeks ago. And...he's scratching way more than before. I am seriously thinking about trying other food. He is just over 4 month old now so I don't want to keep changing his food around but can't help it


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

Ljilly28 said:


> I grew up with a Llama named Xanadu who was in love with Arizona the donkey. I bet you have so much fun with them.
> 
> I usually don't stress out so much over food, but I am really flustered by the sneaky way Canidae changed everything- several of the little independent pet stores are angry at the company for not informing them. I hope Blush's ears get better- I am so glad you chose that pretty name for her.


I have had the llamas for 13 years & just adore them, they are the best!

I get so many complements on "Blush," it really fits her well. I'm sure you remember the hard time I had deciding for her, I was afraid it would become "Blushee" but it never has. "Blushin" sneaks out every now & then...

I have always had to order the Canidae, only 1 small shop around here carries it & only sometimes...then they jack up the price:doh: I'm thinking of changing...hard decision.


----------

